
RA-10: a new Argentinian multipurpose research nuclear reactor (2011) [pdf] - wslh
https://www-pub.iaea.org/MTCD/publications/PDF/P1575_CD_web/datasets/papers/C4%20Blaumann.pdf
======
ralusek
My grandpa worked on the development of Argentina's first nuclear reactors.
They ended up building the first nuclear power plant in Latin America. He had
relocated his family (including my dad) to Germany for some years during its
development in the 60s, which apparently was the place to be.

Not sure how relevant or interesting this is, but here we are.

~~~
345218435
i'm very interested in this! can we chat somewhere?

~~~
ralusek
Sure, email? My dad would know much more about it than I do.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atucha_Nuclear_Power_Plant](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atucha_Nuclear_Power_Plant)

------
jabl
Looks like a typical modern research reactor, with Al cladded LEU silicide
fuel.

BTW, considering plate fuel have been successfully used in research and naval
reactors, why no interest in them for power reactors?

------
mrleinad
"is planned to be operative in 2018"

Is it?

~~~
wslh
Based on this article in spanish[1] (translated in [2]) it says that will be
the most modern multipurpose nuclear reactor and it is planned to be completed
in the year 2022. They predict it will produce 20% of Molybdenum consumed in
the world.

[1] [https://www.lanacion.com.ar/ciencia/tecnologia-se-
construye-...](https://www.lanacion.com.ar/ciencia/tecnologia-se-construye-en-
ezeiza-el-reactor-multiproposito-mas-moderno-del-mundo-nid2316006)

[2]
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=es&tl=en&u=htt...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lanacion.com.ar%2Fciencia%2Ftecnologia-
se-construye-en-ezeiza-el-reactor-multiproposito-mas-moderno-del-mundo-
nid2316006)

~~~
The_rationalist
How much more economically efficient will it be than 1980s French nuclear
reactors?

That's the question that matters.

------
fgonzag
As a nuclear proponent...

Considering the current state of the Argentinian economy, is it wise to invest
billions into extremely advanced research projects? They should focus on low
immediate cost alternatives and invest that money into industry or
agriculture...

~~~
wslh
R&D is the way of escaping vicious economic cycles that selling mainly
commodities and investing in industries that, generally, does not deliver and
exist because of state controls. The Argentinian problems are corruption and
extreme inefficiency that always ends up in economical problem.

